# Long pickups $$$$$$$



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

From reddit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hmmmmm not bad not bad


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Soon drivers will start gaming the system and abusing the long pick-up process, somehow, and Uber will take the offer back.

What's our over/under on this?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Wow! That's really awesome and I take back what I said when I thought it would be mere pennies, on some other post. Excellent


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Those sure don't look like Orlando X rates!


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

The big question is how far did the driver have to go just to pick up the pax. Uber's announcement states that each market will have a "predetermined Long Pickup Threshold" and that you don't start getting paid until -
"You'll be eligible to earn a Long Pickup Fee the moment you cross the Long Pickup Threshold".
They used the example of a 10 min threshold. 
So this driver's long pickup fee is based on his/her driving approx 15 mins and 6+ miles PAST that threshold. No way to know the TOTAL distance/time they had to drive for the pickup and without knowing that missing piece of info there's no way of knowing how long that trip actually took.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Those sure don't look like Orlando X rates!


That's Hawaii. 


chitown73 said:


> The big question is how far did the driver have to go just to pick up the pax. Uber's announcement states that each market will have a "predetermined Long Pickup Threshold" and that you don't start getting paid until -
> "You'll be eligible to earn a Long Pickup Fee the moment you cross the Long Pickup Threshold".
> They used the example of a 10 min threshold.
> So this driver's long pickup fee is based on his/her driving approx 15 mins and 6+ miles PAST that threshold. No way to know the TOTAL distance/time they had to drive for the pickup and without knowing that missing piece of info there's no way of knowing how long that trip actually took.


If it's time then people will start driving slow For the first 10 minutes.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

unPat said:


> That's Hawaii.
> 
> If it's time then people will start driving slow For the first 10 minutes.


Driving slow for the first 10 mins just means that you'll make even less money since you don't stay getting paid until AFTER you pass the threshold.


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

I have driven 15 miles, over 15 minutes to pick up pax in country that's a very crooked road. made a good
fair combing back and tip to boot.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

I doubt the system is setup in a way to benefit the driver. From the message they sent it sounds like they calculate estimated distance + time then they base the fee on that. It is probably setup that way to prevent the driver from attempting to game the system and take a long winding route. Knowing uber they probably calculate the shortest distance through grandma's living room to calculate the fee.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Just noticed something even more disturbing/misleading about that screenshot. It looks as if the driver made $60 in just an hour and 6 mins but if you look closely at the breakdown, that time frame doesn't even include the the add'l 14-15 mins they got paid to drive OR the time/mileage that was below the Long Pickup threshold which could be anywhere between 5-10 or more.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> That's Hawaii.


OK. The whole Location: Orlando thing threw me!

If I'd known you were in Hawaii, I wouldn't have asked for your wisdom for the guy in Orlando! But thanks for helping him anyway...lol.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I am in Orlando , that was from Reddit. 


JimKE said:


> OK. The whole Location: Orlando thing threw me!
> 
> If I'd known you were in Hawaii, I wouldn't have asked for your wisdom for the guy in Orlando! But thanks for helping him anyway...lol.


 am


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

unPat said:


> That's Hawaii.
> 
> If it's time then people will start driving slow For the first 10 minutes.


Hawaii is $1.50 per mile and $.22 per min


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MHR said:


> Soon drivers will start gaming the system and abusing the long pick-up process, somehow, and Uber will take the offer back.
> 
> What's our over/under on this?


Most likely riders will start to complain then Uber will take back the offer.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Hawaii is $1.50 per mile and $.22 per min


Those are Oahu rates. Maui is $0.90 per mile and $0.1875 per min. Not sure about the other islands.


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

and here's my $.10


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Most likely riders will start to complain then Uber will take back the offer.


Lol and then they can go back to nobody picking up their broke ass.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

unPat said:


> From reddit.
> View attachment 170439


Not bad. What is the threshold in Orlando?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

unPat said:


> From reddit.
> View attachment 170439


Based on the miles and time to complete the trip, something tells me this person didn't use the highway. There wasn't a way of maximizing his profit and hit a highway?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Based on the miles and time to complete the trip, something tells me this person didn't use the highway. There wasn't a way of maximizing his profit and hit a highway?


Those minutes though


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

unPat said:


> From reddit.
> View attachment 170439


Lucky you. Here was my 1 hour and 5 minutes long trip cash out. I don't get those long trip fees you get. Why?


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

You Receive

Base Fare $1.13
Distance (25.12 mi × $0.8700/mi) $21.86
Time (37.12 min × $0.1125/min) $4.17
Tip $3.00
*Total $30.16

I drove 15 minutes to pick up and NO long distance fee. Why?*


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Autofahrer said:


> You Receive
> 
> Base Fare $1.13
> Distance (25.12 mi × $0.8700/mi) $21.86
> ...


Do you have it in your market yet? It's not in every Market yet.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Autofahrer said:


> I have driven 15 miles, over 15 minutes to pick up pax in country that's a very crooked road. made a good
> fair combing back and tip to boot.


You did not make a good fair.
You made a fair fare.

And, don't use a comb, its better to use a brush - especially on your teeth.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't game it, this is good. Service will get better in the outlying areas, more riders, more long rides to and from those outlying areas, less driver congestion in whatever area you're in now. 

When I started driving this was the first thing I figured out they needed to do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

unPat said:


> From reddit.
> View attachment 170439


That's pretty good. Hopefully Lyft will follow protocol and soon copy this.



UberBastid said:


> You did not make a good fair.
> You made a fair fare.
> 
> And, don't use a comb, its better to use a brush - especially on your teeth.


I used to think that knowing how to spell correctly every single word that I write was an asset. But, reading this forum it's a liability.

_No... I.... *WON'T*... correct this person's spelling / grammar / mutilation of the predicate. *MUST*.... *RESIST*........ Doh! Failed again._


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

And of course you still need to confirm the process and watch the overlords. 
I recently accepted a 15 minute pickup, arrived 14 minutes later (no traffic), pax was curbside so trip began within 30 seconds... long distance calculation suggested 0.65 minutes over... for a total of 8¢ extra. 
All times were confirmed by my compulsion to take excessive screenshots.

I looked back a couple weeks to other long pickups and sure enough, Uber consistently scraped a few minutes here and there off the fee.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

But 6 miles??!! And 15 minutes??!!

6 miles in my market could take an hour.........



The Gift of Fish said:


> That's pretty good. Hopefully Lyft will follow protocol and soon copy this.
> 
> I used to think that knowing how to spell correctly every single word that I write was an asset. But, reading this forum it's a liability.
> 
> _No... I.... *WON'T*... correct this person's spelling / grammar / mutilation of the predicate. *MUST*.... *RESIST*........ Doh! Failed again._


I don't correct people usually (I grew up having my grammar corrected constantly by a parent who still does it and it's kind of "a thing" psychologically - flashbacks!! - for me) BUT damn I will cringe and suffer through reading some RIDICULOUS spelling and grammatical shit that makes me wonder how people get by in their daily life. I know this is "just an internet site" and people think shit like that doesn't matter, but when it's painful- almost physically - to read a comment, it makes me never want to read another comment by that person again.

/rant over, sorry. It's just that I'm a firm believer that if English is your first and native language, and you're over the age of 18, you should be able to speak it/write it/read it.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

My long pickup fees have typically amounted to an extra nickel so I started ignoring it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Most likely riders will start to complain then Uber will take back the offer.


And then those riders will find themselves back to finding it difficult to find rides.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

I don’t think the passengers pay the fee not entirely sure but one time Uber lost 1 dollar when it was a long pick up so I’m thinking they don’t anyone know for sure?


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lolz


----------



## dman0617 (Mar 13, 2018)

henrygates said:


> My long pickup fees have typically amounted to an extra nickel so I started ignoring it.


I'm just not going to accept them. Why drive 15 minutes out the way for a dollar when I can pick up someone 3 minutes away and make more per minute of my driving time??? Nope I'm good. Make it $5 guarantee for long pickups and I'll think about it lol.


----------



## Kellman1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

F--- Long pickups, drove 15 minutes/11 miles to pick up this rider, and this ride took me even 7 miles further from my home area. Uber took 53%


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kellman1980 said:


> F--- Long pickups, drove 15 minutes/11 miles to pick up this rider, and this ride took me even 7 miles further from my home area. Uber took 53%
> View attachment 263990


LoL
You didn't do it right.
I bet you got the ping, put the car in gear and drove as FAST as you could to pick him up. Right?

That could easily have been a $5 pick up fee. When I get one of those, and it says "13 minutes" I think, "Oh no Rohit. This is going to be 20 minutes." Then I proceed to prove it. 
Drive slow. Stop at every red light before it turns. Pull over and sit thru one cycle of a red light. Be sure to stop at the intersection so the computer at Uber thinks you are at a long red light. Take the long way. Drive slow. Sloooooow. You know, like gramma. 
Stop often. And long.
(good time to get gas, or take a pee, if its on the way.)


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Those Long Pickup Fees are life-changing money indeed...










However the Long Distance Shuffle can be a thing of beauty...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New2This said:


> Those Long Pickup Fees are life-changing money indeed...
> 
> View attachment 264005
> 
> ...


Yep. 
I feel bad on the long distance shuffle because they've already been waiting so long. 
But then I see my payout and I proceed to do an evil laugh and I feel better.


----------



## Kellman1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> You didn't do it right.
> I bet you got the ping, put the car in gear and drove as FAST as you could to pick him up. Right?
> 
> ...


Guess that's how Ill have to do it next time, go to the bathroom before I leave, and take the side road instead of the freeway so it takes longer to get there.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kellman1980 said:


> Guess that's how Ill have to do it next time, go to the bathroom before I leave, and take the side road instead of the freeway so it takes longer to get there.


Yup, and when you get to a red light, just pull off the road close to the line. Looks to the computer that you are sitting at a red light ... and you are, for TWO cycles. That's an extra minute right there. Do that five times and ... you are into LIFE CHANGING money. 
LoL
Seriously, if its a slow day anyway, you gotta make the most out of the pings you get. I take the long way home even with a pax in the car. I just explain to them that it doesn't cost them anything, and its the best route in MY OPINION. If necessary I explain that when it comes to the operation of the car, MY opinion is the only one that counts. If they continue to question that authority I ask if they want out. Simple.

You're the joke of the neighborhood
Why should they care if you're feeling good
Take the long way home
Take the long way home

When lonely days turn to lonely nights
You take a trip to the city lights
And take the long way home
Take the long way home

So, when the day comes to settle down,
Who's to blame if you're not around?
You took the long way home
You took the long way home


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep.
> I feel bad on the long distance shuffle because they've already been waiting so long.
> But then I see my payout and I proceed to do an evil laugh and I feel better.


Mine was at 2 A.M. at a courthouse in Bumfornicate MD. It was along the way I was heading anyway.

I had no qualms Shuffling. 2 A.M. at a courthouse isn't gonna be a happy rider.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> Mine was at 2 A.M. at a courthouse in Bumfornicate MD. It was along the way I was heading anyway.
> 
> I had no qualms Shuffling. 2 A.M. at a courthouse isn't gonna be a happy rider.


LoL
yea, and neither is the jail at 8 am on Sunday. 
LoL
They want the radio low, no horn honking. Easy on the brake. 
One guy had me take him RIGHT back to the bar.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> yea, and neither is the jail at 8 am on Sunday.
> LoL
> They want the radio low, no horn honking. Easy on the brake.
> One guy had me take him RIGHT back to the bar.


After 5:00 P.M. Police Stations and courthouses/bailbondsmen places are automatically Shuffles.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> After 5:00 P.M. Police Stations and courthouses/bailbondsmen places are automatically Shuffles.


Just goes to show you the difference in marketplaces.
I LOVE those rides. Usually to the burbs, long ride. Hung over or beat up, they been softened up so they don't wanna mess with me. They JUST wanna go home, or to the nearest bar.
Usually very quiet. Often asleep. Allows me to 'take the long way home' and make an extra buck or two. They don't GAF. They're beat. 
Great pax's. I almost (like _almost_) feel sorry for them sometimes. 
LoL


----------



## Kellman1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, I made another pickup in almost the exact same place but took the frontage road instead of the freeway.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

chitown73 said:


> Driving slow for the first 10 mins just means that you'll make even less money since you don't stay getting paid until AFTER you pass the threshold.


Wrong. You want as many miles to go as possible *after* you hit the threshold. Let's say it's a 15 mile 20 minute pick up. After 10 minutes you start getting paid. Best to have as much distance as possible after the first 10 minutes, cause you make more per mile.


----------



## Kellman1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

Think I'm getting it, got another trip, same exact pick up and drop off location as the last, but did a little better this time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kellman1980 said:


> Think I'm getting it, got another trip, same exact pick up and drop off location as the last, but did a little better this time.
> View attachment 264060


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kellman1980 said:


> Think I'm getting it, got another trip, same exact pick up and drop off location as the last, but did a little better this time.
> View attachment 264060


THERE you go.
That is maximizing profit while complying with the rules.
THAT is capitalism.
Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Kellman1980 said:


> F--- Long pickups, drove 15 minutes/11 miles to pick up this rider, and this ride took me even 7 miles further from my home area. Uber took 53%
> View attachment 263990


Egad, that is truly disgusting! There is no amount of reasoning or logic where Uber should make more than we do.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Egad, that is truly disgusting! There is no amount of reasoning or logic where Uber should make more than we do.


Welcome to Upfront Pricing


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I primarily drive during Quest and surge I am not going to accept any long pick ups for .27! I'm also not going to waste my time driving slow or taking the long way to pick up a few $s. My advice as always don't do the long pick ups!


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

I only do 'em for 45m+ rides.


----------

